# Wie findet ihr Silent Hill



## kijoto (27 Okt. 2006)

Also ich finde diesen Film klasse umgesetzt!
Es ist nicht als zu brutal und die Story wurde direkt von Spiel übernommen!
Ein schöner Pshysho Thriller(bei Thriller nicht sicher, aber bei Pshysho )
Jedenfalls der die Spiele kennt, besonders den ersten Teil wird den Film lieben!
Aber jetzt zu euch!
Was sind eure meinungen?


----------



## Muli (30 Okt. 2006)

Leider nicht gesehen, aber vielleicht findest du hier noch ein paar mannen zum diskutieren


----------



## julchenlove (6 Dez. 2006)

Einmalig (Erste grusel spiel was auch gegruselt hat im Gegensatz zu Residet Evil)

Das Spiel war der Knaller wenn ich noch an die Sounds denke Ohhhhhh Man. Den Film hab ich mich nicht getraut zu schauen, sonst kann ich wieder tagelang nicht Schlafen, weil mich im Schlaf irgendein Depp wieder verfolgt.

Gruß Julchenlove:drip:


----------



## Muli (6 Dez. 2006)

Mittlerweile habe ich den Film gesehen und mein Resultat:

Wer Horrorfilmchen mag, für den ist das genau das richtige, auch wenn ich das Ende nicht 100% verstanden habe ... LOL

Teils ist er bissl verwirrend, stellt aber echt solide Unterhaltung dar!


----------



## rise (8 Dez. 2006)

hmmm...meine Meinung:
SPIEL=MIST
FILM=noch mehr MIST 


aber wems gefällt.....


----------



## jack-the-ripper (8 Dez. 2006)

Super-Spiele - Super-Film(e?)


----------



## evian (9 Dez. 2006)

also einer aus meiner klasse hat gemeint der film wäre hammer

ich hab nach 45min ausgemacht, fand den total scheisse

am nächsten tag, hat er zu mir gemeint, das wenn man die spiele gespielt hat, den film auch geil findet

hab die games net gezockt, von daher fand ich ihn kacke


----------



## knuddelbär (12 Dez. 2006)

*Silent Hill*

Silent Hill War Klasse Ich Warte Auf Einen Zweiten Teil Naja Und Das Spiel Ist Auch Klasse


----------



## sidney vicious (2 Jan. 2007)

brillanter film, atmospherisch hervorragend in szene gesetzt


----------



## tetramorph (6 Jan. 2007)

Zumindes schafft es der Film die Stimmung des Spiel auf den Bildschirm zu bringen und das ist sehr viel mehr als es viele andere Verfilmungen schaffen.


----------



## DJ_dorffame (17 Juni 2007)

Ich habe den Film vor etwa drei Wochen zum ersten Mal gesehen und war im ersten Moment etwas in Gedanken: "Die Viecher kennst du doch irgendwoher!?"

1999 - da war ich noch recht jung und habe mit 'nem Kumpel dieses Game gezockt. Es kamen Erinnerungen von früher hoch.  

Die Szenerie und somit die Atmosphäre des Playstatiosnsspiels finde ich zwar nicht optimal eingefangen, aber es kommt schon sehr nah dran. Insofern kann man sich's mal gut ansehen. Gibt aber besseres in dem Genre..


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

zitiere
hmmm...meine Meinung:
SPIEL=MIST
FILM=noch mehr MIST 
da kann ich mich voll anschließen


----------



## nur ein gast (30 Juni 2009)

Das Game war der Hammer schlechthin, aber der Film war crap... wie fast jedes game das verfilmt wird...


----------



## amon amarth (21 Okt. 2009)

ich frage mich wie der film ne 16er freigabe bekam, also cop wird gegrillt und vor der kirche das arme mädel, was nackt noch mehr ausgezogen wird.


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Okt. 2009)

Die Spiele sind der totale hammer,immer noch spiele ich sie hin und wieder.Vor allem die Musik in den Spielen absolutes Gänsehaut feeling.
Bin mal gespannt wann der 2.Kino-film anläuft...der erste war schon ziemlich geil


----------



## General (21 Okt. 2009)

Also den Film fand ich nicht schlecht und bei den Spielen habe ich mich immer verdaddelt


----------



## Buterfly (11 Nov. 2009)

Hab ja schon ne Menge Horrorfilme gesehen, und muss sagen, dass ist eine der besseren. Wer auf Horrorfilme steht sollte den mal gesehen haben.


----------



## Bordon (21 Feb. 2010)

Für eine Computerspielverfilmung fand ich ihn richtig klasse. Sehr geil gemacht und nicht so ne LB-Production wie bei vielen anderen Spiel-Spielfilmen.


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

Der Film ist geil


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

das spiel geht so


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

wenn man langeweile hat geht das schon mal


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (26 Feb. 2014)

Besser als andere Filme zu Spielen.


----------



## Flaming Sword (26 Feb. 2014)

Das ist einer von den Filmen, die ich auch ein zweites oder drittes Mal anschaue.


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Its pretty cool dude


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Sehr nice


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Ich fand den sehr langweilig. Hatte viel mehr erwartet.


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach die bislang beste filmische Umsetzung eines Videospiels. Klar, es gibt Abweichungen und das Ende ist mir persönlich auch ein wenig "too much", aber Soundtrack, die surreale Atmosphäre und diverser Fan-Support wurden klasse umgesetzt. Leider konnte Teil 2 da nicht mehr mithalten...


----------



## zerocool77 (26 Apr. 2017)

Teil 1 war ganz gut


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Super!! Toller Film!


----------

